
ECB voted and agrees to stop printing 500 Euro notes - Melkman
http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-ecb-banknote-idUKKCN0XV23X
======
mshook
On the other hand, I remember watching something on TV where people in the
money laundering / tax evasion tracking business were saying the nice property
about this bill is it's easy to track because they aren't that common.

Plus when you have doubts about something and you see these bills passing by,
it can be a huge red flag...

------
sonnyp
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11630375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11630375)

